# how to introduce the new baby to the others.



## pastrychef (Mar 22, 2012)

So i have a new kid born. Hes a week old. And the few times the 2 boys have met the new baby, they lift wayyyy up and try to butt him. Both do. So iam kinda weary of them with him, so they are still seperated. Even when i let Abbie (mommy) out with them for a break, they go after her, but she fights back. doesn't bother her. But they do fight for longer then they ever have before. weird. like the boys know something is different.
is this normal?
Ive had toggenburg before , never bred. Now i have pygmies and new babies. Will they eventually take him in?

iam hoping!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

i have trouble with this sometimes too if there is a somewhat large age difference it seems to happen more than an age difference of days (for my experiences) but they should calm down with some time together they seem to be showing dominance


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be out there with a lounge whip...and tap them with it... if they start being butt heads...things will calm down eventually... but ...for now... it is something new....and they are curious.... just watch and keep things under control... you can put the babies up at night...when you cannot watch.... :hug:


----------



## pastrychef (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks for the advice , 
the baby and mom are in the actual goat pen, and the boys are free roaming the horse barn with a spot to sleep and rest. So they are only together when i allow, and am able to watch.... so thats good.

thanks again.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

every time you seperate and reintroduce they will again establish pecking order so I would monitor them on introduction and then once they seam fine leave them together. Mom will watch over her baby. Are the other boys wethers?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> every time you seperate and reintroduce they will again establish pecking order so I would monitor them on introduction and then once they seam fine leave them together. Mom will watch over her baby. Are the other boys wethers?


 I do agree....this is after you know... that the kids are OK with all... :wink:


----------



## pastrychef (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes the other 2 boys are wethers. They can see each other all the time even thou they are seperated, does that matter? the baby will be 2 weeks old on monday, is that too early, can he take a good butt? cause the 2 boys do not hold back. Sometimes he wanders from mom , and she is not watching,...is that okay. the mom's twin(one of the wethers) since she gave birth has a bone to pick with her..i guess, everytime the baby and mom is loose with him, he goes after her relentlessly too. weird. normal?

iam scared if iam not there someone is gonna get hurt.


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

I am having much the same problem. We have 2 doe Pygmy's that are 10 months old. They were our first goats. Now about a week ago we brought home 2 more little Pygmy's that are 3 1/2 months old....another little doe and a little buck who are brother and sister. We wanted to put the new little girl in with our other two to get her away from her brother, but when we do our two older girls get really rough with her. They try the head butting, and then when the new little girl runs the two older girls chase her with heads down in "ramming mode". This is especially true with the more dominant of our two older girls. What concerns us the most is the fact that all of our goats have horns, with our two oldest girls horns being a good 6 to 7 inches long. The two new little goats have horns about 1 inch long. Any suggestions on how to make the introduction go smoother would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
BJ & Debbie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yes the other 2 boys are wethers. They can see each other all the time even thou they are seperated, does that matter? the baby will be 2 weeks old on monday, is that too early, can he take a good butt? cause the 2 boys do not hold back. Sometimes he wanders from mom , and she is not watching,...is that okay. the mom's twin(one of the wethers) since she gave birth has a bone to pick with her..i guess, everytime the baby and mom is loose with him, he goes after her relentlessly too. weird. normal?
> 
> iam scared if iam not there someone is gonna get hurt.


 Even if ...they are right there... but fenced apart...every time they are put back together.. it starts a new bout....goats are weird sometimes....

I let mine out... at 3 days old...and watch with a lounge whip for a while.. until things calm down .... Sometimes ..they do get butted...and can take a lot of punishment... but... they do learn to stay away... the thing that gets the Does mad is ...the kids don't know any better and try to nurse from any Doe that is near..... but they do learn...with the bullies... you have to watch a bit closer... but things are good after a while.... If the kids cry out... mom will hear that and be right there... momma's can't be there at all times.... so the kids learn their lessons the hard way.... Some mom's... are very protective... which is normal and a good momma....



> I am having much the same problem. We have 2 doe Pygmy's that are 10 months old. They were our first goats. Now about a week ago we brought home 2 more little Pygmy's that are 3 1/2 months old....another little doe and a little buck who are brother and sister. We wanted to put the new little girl in with our other two to get her away from her brother, but when we do our two older girls get really rough with her. They try the head butting, and then when the new little girl runs the two older girls chase her with heads down in "ramming mode". This is especially true with the more dominant of our two older girls. What concerns us the most is the fact that all of our goats have horns, with our two oldest girls horns being a good 6 to 7 inches long. The two new little goats have horns about 1 inch long. Any suggestions on how to make the introduction go smoother would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> BJ & Debbie


 You will have to take out the bullies ...pen them up and introduce... one at a time...
you will have out in the pasture ... the more docile and the new does....when things calm down ...then ...get a mean Doe ..then introduce her out in the pasture...and so on ...until all are out there.... may take a few days in between... use your best judgment... that way... the bullies are not all teaming up against the new.... and it instead... is one on one..... so ..they can get their pecking orders established.... :wink:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our yearlings were so jealous of their mamma's new babies. They just were'nt sure where their place was going to be with these new little babies and would try and head but these new baby 'sibling's through the fence. Mamma established some discipline right away. She was quite harsh with her 'teenage' kids and it took time but when the new babies were all put in together with the others, things settled out. I did wait until about 2 weeks before I put them all together & they could have gone sooner. When the babies started eating alfalfa pellets & hay.. I fed them completely seperate from the other goats(even their own mammas) They have to be separated at feeding time when your baby gets older to eat solids.


----------



## pastrychef (Mar 22, 2012)

well update, i took advice from here and let them out together and watched, and well now.....they are all together. pecking order was definately established. But even now, the "baby" when butt'ed will stand his ground now even thou hes not even close in size, he has a bit of attitude..lol. And every now and then he goes too far and the boys will give him a really good shove, and when they walk away, the baby takes stance like....yea if you know whats good for you , you wont come back.....its cute. But thanks again everyone....! love this forum


----------

